# MODS: Why can't I search???



## BackToMyRoots (Aug 11, 2007)

I keep getting a blank screen, and 2 other members have expressed this as well. Is anyone else having this problem?

When I search one word such as "hot" it works, but if i search say 2 words, such as "hot oil" i get a blank screen. Can someone please address this?. I also posted in the Q & A forum.

Ladies if you wouldn't mind search "hot oil" or any two word combo to see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## soulfusion (Aug 11, 2007)

I just tried a search for amla oil and got the blank screen as well.  I guess you broke it!


----------



## Poli (Aug 11, 2007)

soulfusion said:


> I just tried a search for amla oil and got the blank screen as well. I guess you broke it!


 
I have this same problemerplexed.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok....so that's 5 people all together...so there IS a problem. Thanks ladies!


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Aug 11, 2007)

soulfusion said:


> I just tried a search for amla oil and got the blank screen as well.  I guess you broke it!



 J/K 

Hopefully it will be fixed soon... i needs ma info!


----------



## seymone (Aug 11, 2007)

same problem


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Aug 11, 2007)

Whenever this happens, and you're in a crunch, try this

go to Google.com

and put in {"whatever you're searching for" site:longhaircareforum.com}

it isn't the best search feature, but it helps.

I use this on sites that limit the "search" feature to Member's Only.

HTH


----------



## northernbelle (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes; it seems that a number of us are having an issue with the "search" feature.  Per Allandra, the best thing to do is to submit a ticket so that tech support can look into the matter.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Aug 11, 2007)

redRiot said:


> Whenever this happens, and you're in a crunch, try this
> 
> go to Google.com
> 
> ...




Thanks redRiot!..This is what I ended up doing, hopefully they can fix this soon.


----------



## apollo (Aug 11, 2007)

Happens to me also


----------



## Kenedie (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't search for phrases but it will allow me to search if it is only one word.  I get a white page if I search more than one word.


----------



## janeemat (Aug 13, 2007)

Same here.  What is the problem?


----------



## january noir (Aug 13, 2007)

*It's not working*; regular search OR advanced...


----------



## Mestiza (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm experiencing the same thing. When I searched for a few words, I got a white screen. When I tried to search again I received this message:



> *This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between searches. Please try again in 39 seconds**.*


 

Something is wrong w/ the search feature. Just look at the times above that are in red.


----------

